# Which distro are you running: redux



## Easy Rhino (Sep 12, 2010)

Many of us change our distros from time to time so I think a new poll is in order. This poll is more organized and covers less variants while including all versions and variations of distros. If you are unsure which main branch your distro is based on check www.distrowatch.com

You are allowed to choose more than one.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 12, 2010)

In all Honesty I'm just getting the hang of Debian distro's and I'm not likely to switch around.


----------



## genfool (Sep 15, 2010)

hmmm, why the other thread closed?
I use sabayon for awhile, nice distro.
Been dual booting with gentoo for a couple years. Is also a great os.
Main problem I have with gentoo, If it is not working right...is my fault


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 15, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> Many of us change our distros from time to time so I think a new poll is in order. This poll is more organized and covers less variants while including all versions and variations of distros. If you are unsure which main branch your distro is based on check www.distrowatch.com
> 
> You are allowed to choose more than one.





genfool said:


> hmmm, why the other thread closed?
> I use sabayon for awhile, nice distro.
> Been dual booting with gentoo for a couple years. Is also a great os.
> Main problem I have with gentoo, If it is not working right...is my fault



...


----------



## Disparia (Sep 16, 2010)

Redhat. CentOS mostly, and justed started playing around with ClearOS.

Had used Ubuntu/Ubuntu Studio for a little time, but right now it's only on the kid's computer.


----------



## xrealm20 (Sep 16, 2010)

Ubuntu 10.04 at home and several Ubuntu server 9.10 machines at work - seems to work well for what I need.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Sep 16, 2010)

Slackware under VMWare player (win 7 as main OS)
OpenSuse 11.3, Linux Mint Debian Edition on my notebook (multiboot with win 7).

Linux Mint Debian Edition looks really good: based on debian testing, it has great hw recognition, flash player and codecs already installed, and wireless connection works flawlessly (broadcom BCM4312 with broadcom-sta native linux driver).
Give it a try if u can...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 16, 2010)

dannibus voted "other" but did not say which!


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 16, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> dannibus voted "other" but did not say which!



Well, I was gonna make a wise crack about using Solaris, for his boyish smile or something similar.

I dabble with Fedora, Ubuntu, Mint and OpenSolaris from time to time.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 16, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> Well, I was gonna make a wise crack about using Solaris, for his boyish smile or something similar.
> 
> I dabble with Fedora, Ubuntu, Mint and OpenSolaris from time to time.



remember those are all based on the ones listed!


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 16, 2010)

I didn't click your link because it _could_ be a keylogger.

At least, that's what the WoW forums taught me.


----------



## Maelstrom (Sep 16, 2010)

Just started using Linux Mint Xfce edition, loving it. Never really used linux before, but if I didn't game on my pc I'd definitely use mint 24/7. Getting the hang of the terminal, thank god for all the tutorials and stuff online xD


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 27, 2010)

Trying Linux for the first time. I'm running Ubuntu (Debian) as a second OS next to Windows 7.

Just trying to get to know Linux more.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 27, 2010)

CentOS 5.5, first time to really play around with it. Cent OS is a "enterprise" version of red hat.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 12, 2010)

Ubuntu 10.10...
trying to get use to the new stuff; sorta liked 10.04 LTS, guess I got comfortable with it and change is difficult for me.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Not very impressed with your list 

Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Xubuntu, & Debian.  Tried Fedora, but decided that I prefer deb-based distros


----------



## thirdshiftdj (Nov 14, 2010)

Fedora and CentOS.


----------



## Millennium (Nov 14, 2010)

Did you list Ubuntu as Debian type? I'm so clueless  Cause I love ubuntu...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

I'd classify Ubuntu as Debian....it is, after all


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 15, 2010)

Running Mint. Play around with Fedora and CentOS 5.5


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 11, 2011)

Currently using Ubuntu 10.04, since shortly also Aptosid with KDE lite and I am trying to get Gentoo installed. So I selected Debian and Gentoo.

Kuntu, Xubuntu and Ubuntu are basicly the same, only the DE differs. Basicly they are the same fork of Debian Sid, only with different names because n00bs tend to struggle with what DE they use when asking assistance (and they prefer clicking buttons to entering commands, hence Canonical decided to do it that way).


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 11, 2011)

backtrack 3


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 11, 2011)

no love for centos? ok it's based on redhat but still.


----------



## olithereal (Jan 11, 2011)

Arch Linux for a little while now. I had the basics down pretty well, but I wanted to get to know a bit more of "in-depth" stuff, I guess. Arch seemed like a good place to go to learn once I had gotten the basics down with Ubuntu and such.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 11, 2011)

Elive is my other

EDIT::



DannibusX said:


> Well, I was gonna make a wise crack about using Solaris, for his boyish smile or something similar.
> 
> I dabble with Fedora, Ubuntu, Mint and OpenSolaris from time to time.



Dick


----------



## alucasa (Jan 11, 2011)

I use Fedora mostly. Should I vote for Red Hat then ?


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 13, 2011)

I suppose so.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 13, 2011)

alucasa said:


> I use Fedora mostly. Should I vote for Red Hat then ?



yes!


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 7, 2011)

Debian is the easiest imo


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Feb 8, 2011)

Arch FTW!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2011)

Other: Mint Linux on a small machine


----------



## Frick (Feb 8, 2011)

Xubuntu on the laptop.


----------

